# Got our CD Title



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo earned his CD title this past weekend, that makes us 7 titles this year!! I am so proud of this boys hard work. On to bigger and better things next year...


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Go Enzo, go Enzo! That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You know how awesome that is, yes???!

7 titles in a year...... wow!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, very awesome  We're not done yet, Hoping for that BH in Dec. then a small rest before the Jan. agility trials start up a new year.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I do have to add that our Labrador Sam also earned his CD  we had a very nice weekend....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Enzo!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:!!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Really nice! You have been busy!! Congrats!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Enzo is such a fun dog to work. I cant wait until the next trial


----------

